# Blood Angel Storm Harbinger



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone else heard about this Storm Harbinger? Here is what I have read on it:
Type: Fast, Skimmer BS: 4 F: 13 S: 11 R: 10
*Transport*
The Storm Harbinger has a transport capacity of sixteen models. Models in Terminator armour, models wearing
jump packs and Assault Servitors count as two. It can transport a single Dreadnought. It can carry five Bikes.
Attack bikes count as two Bikes.
*Fire Points:* None.
*Access Points:* A Storm Harbinger has one access point at the front.
*SPECIAL RULES*
*Deep Strike*
*Jump Pack Insertion:* Jump infantry disembarking from a Storm Harbinger can launch an assault on the turn
they do so, even if the Storm Harbinger has performed a deep strike.
*WARGEAR*
*Tantalus Assault Cannon System:* It counts as a single weapon with the following profile:
Range: 18", Strength: 6, AP: 4, Type:Heavy 8, Pinning, Twinlinked

And it is said to only cost 140 points. This sound to good to be ture.

PS: Sorry if this is a repost I have not been on in a long time.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

This is outdated info. The BAs got a "Storm Raven" that is similar to the Harbinger rumor in the sense that it is a fast, skimmer, transport that can carry JP troops and a dread. Most of the other stuff is different though.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

oh ok thanks for the info.


----------



## Chaplain Gaius (Mar 11, 2010)

can't they deepstrike as well?


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, from I have read on another thread.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes. Yet another army besides the one that has had fluff about their transports flying atmospherically since well ages ago gets a high-armour fast skimmer that can DS.

That DE codex had better be the bees knees.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the New Storm Raven.:taunt:


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is the New Storm Raven.:taunt:


This really gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is the New Storm Raven.:taunt:


I have the "Death to All But Metal" song by Steel Panther playing in my head while looking at this.

if you haven't heard it, look it up


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Skull Harvester said:


> I have the "Death to All But Metal" song by Steel Panther playing in my head while looking at this.
> 
> if you haven't heard it, look it up


I dunno, Dante's a little old school for that. More like some Black Sabbath for him.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is the New Storm Raven.:taunt:


This one is pure genious. Really, I LOL'd.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> Here is the New Storm Raven.:taunt:


I have not laugh this hard for awhile. :laugh: I love how it sys "your army sucks" LOL


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Wax_Assassin said:


> I dunno, Dante's a little old school for that. More like some Black Sabbath for him.


I'd have to say ACDC back in black with a landraider full of death company.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

subtlejoe said:


> I'd have to say ACDC back in black with a landraider full of death company.


I like where your head is at.


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

subtlejoe said:


> I'd have to say ACDC back in black with a landraider full of death company.





Wax_Assassin said:


> I like where your head is at.


I second that:victory:



I was also thinking " Imperium" by Machine Head :good:


----------

